#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Chernobyl Trip

## ShrewedPunter

Few pics from my trip to the Chernobyl exclusion zone

A fun day out for all the family 


Entering





Memorial







Pripyat - the abandoned workers town




















Approaching reactor 4.. covered up by the new steel cover 







lunch at the workers canteen



Duga 3, Soviet ballistic missile radar

----------


## Norton

Man, what a bleak place. Interesting in a bizzare kind of wat. Thanks SP.

----------


## Topper

SP, what were the rules when visiting the ruins of the workers town?  I saw somewhere they were being preserved to study the decay of the town and people could only look, but not touch.

----------


## Luigi

Excellent pics, as always. Cheers SP.

Very interesting place to visit for sure, would like to go there myself one day, though not for very long.  :Smile:  


I imagine it's a bit similar in eeriness to visiting some of the smaller concentration camps.

----------


## NamPikToot

Another good one punty, don't blame you for leaving the lunch.

----------


## Dragonfly

you lucky bastard, was planning to go there myself, big boom in tourism since the HBO TV series

how much is the entrance fee? and was it easy to book?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> you lucky bastard, was planning to go there myself, big boom in tourism since the HBO TV series
> 
> how much is the entrance fee? and was it easy to book?


Just Google . There's loads of tours

Bout £140 pp

Rules are - don't touch anything

----------


## Luigi

> Rules are - don't touch anything


I bet.


Do they supply one of those geiger counters?

----------


## Dillinger

Cheers for the effort Puntmeister but that reminds me of daytrips to Belsen as a kid with my dad and bros whilst my schoolmates were off to Wonderland- the German Alton Towers.
Also shades of Phnom Penhs attractions

And whats with that London eye ride over such a morbid place- reminds me of the Thai comedy I saw being filmed right next to Kanchanaburi's death railway and all the Thais doing two fingered selfies there and the inflatable rides for hire below.

Can you come back and show these fuckers how to do a shagging thread? :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Can you come back and show these fuckers how to do a shagging thread?


Please, SP, we've been stuck (so to speak) with Luigi's pitiful efforts...save us!   :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

The rides are abandoned since 1986..

----------


## Dillinger

This guy compares it to Auschwitz too

https://bellona.org/news/nuclear-iss...-safe-or-right

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> I bet.
> 
> 
> Do they supply one of those geiger counters?



Yeah 10 euro extra.

I just robbed the tour guides one when I wanted it  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

_#shrewedpunter_  :Smile: 


It seems like I'm recommending Top Gear specials to every intrepid TD'er on here. But they did a very good _race to run out of fuel before reaching Chernobyl_ special a few years ago. 2 of them fail and make it inside. Think the torrent link is up in the download TV shows thread.

----------


## Looper

champion stuff puntski

surprised the russkis are still doing this kind of tour

they have got a bit touchy about the disaster (they call the accident I think) since the hbo series from what I read

----------


## David48atTD

Well done again Mr Punski.

I've been to the Ukraine, but never Chernobyl.

I hope you did are planning to get to Odessa on the Black Sea ... it's a mecca for the Baltic to holiday at.

Super Models everywhere you look.

----------


## lom

> Very interesting place to visit for sure, would like to go there myself one day, though not for very long.


You'd better wait for a while , plutonium has a half-life of 24000 years..

----------


## Chico

£140 per person what the fuk

----------


## bsnub

> surprised the russkis are still doing this kind of tour


It is in Ukraine not Russia.

----------


## David48atTD

> It is in Ukraine not Russia.


In fairness, it does seem a bit like Russia.

I've visited a few times and on my first visit took a Ukrainian phrase book.

Stayed at Kaharkiv, in the west of the Ukraine, near the Russian border ... they all speak Russian there.

----------


## Latindancer

I was hoping for a pic of Punty's radioactive Chernobilian girlfriend, but I guess this one will have to do.

----------


## Klondyke

Recently watched a French documentary about building - and move in - a gigantic arc containment shield - New Safe Confinement (NSC or New Shelter) - an impressive project financed by EU + others (also Russia)

*Unique engineering feat concluded as Chernobyl arch has reached resting place   

*<strong>

----------


## Hugh Cow

I take it you can throw away your battery recharger now.

----------


## Takeovers

Great thread, thanks.

BTW I heard a lot of older people have moved back in to their old homes and grow their vegetables. They don't mind the radiation. It is not legally allowed but the authorities don't care. Radiation no longer is that strong except for a few hotspots. Wildlife thrives in this unique sanctuary. Not that I would advice younger people to stay there long time.

----------


## Looper

> It is in Ukraine not Russia.


Doh!!

Yes of course. the oo-kra-een probably relish the opportunity to humiliate their erstwhile CCCP brethren by association with some embarrassing post-soviet-apocalypse-disaster-tourism.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It seems like I'm recommending Top Gear specials to every intrepid TD'er on here. But they did a very good race to run out of fuel before reaching Chernobyl special a few years ago. 2 of them fail and make it inside. Think the torrent link is up in the download TV shows thread.


Don't think I've seen that one, will check it out.

----------


## Neverna

> I heard a lot of older people have moved back in to their old homes and grow their vegetables. They don't mind the radiation. Radiation no longer is that strong except for a few hotspots.


The danger would come from ingesting radioactive particles.

----------


## Luigi

^ Get bitten by an arachnid.

Turn into Spiderman.

----------


## bsnub

This guy is a Brit who speaks fluent Russian his travel vlogs are top notch as he travels to parts of the old Soviet Union most tourists never go. Hopefully Punty won't mind me posting these in here. What most  do not realize is that the most of the exclusion zone is in Belarus. In this series Bald goes into the zone and actually finds people living there...







Meet Kolya....  :Smile: 







These vids are pretty amazing. Also check out his main channel lots more great stuff there.

----------


## Norton

> These vids are pretty amazing


They certainly are. Nice find. Thanks.

----------


## kmart

^^Yep, Fit in nicely with the thread, imo. Another great travel thread from SP, outta ammo right now. Thanks anyway.  :tumbs:

----------


## NamPikToot

Some good vids there. The radiation map of where the caesium fell is interesting. I remember at the time the most affected areas in teh UK were the uplands due to rainfall, that meant the hill farmers, sheep farmers mainly could not sell their meat or wool for years.



https://i.redd.it/zjd5aitsnavz.png

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Some pics from the Chernobyl museum in Kiev





























Ukrainian Food

----------


## Dillinger

Is that the Missus and a bit of Chernobyl cosplay? :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cool thread Punty!

Is that Ukrainian food curry?

----------

